# Advice



## SuKi (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey scrapers,

I posted in the tools section a set of scrapers I bought and was wondering if I'll be able to scrape flat surfaces with them or what exactly they are. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. the post  is titled Scraper Score?



SuKi


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi, Suki
Those are scrapers! Yes you can scrape metals with them. You will need a surface plate or other flat reference that has been scraped. You'll also need spotting ink, a honing/ sharpening stone and a victim to be made flat


----------

